# القداس الالهى لجناب الاب الوارع ابونا بنيامين الاقصرى رائع جدا



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

القداس الالهى لجناب الاب الوارع ابونا بنيامين الاقصرى رائع جدا












*نسأل الله ان يكون نور لسبيلنا وسراج لأعيننا ليتمجد اسمه القدوس  فينا  وبينا من الان والى ابد الدهور كلها امين*
*



*
*القداس صوته ماستر *
* نسخه اصليه *
* حجم الشريط73 ميجا*
* 



*
* 



*
للتحميل اضغط هنا
* 



*



​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل 
ميرسى ليك يا ميكى
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسي بنت العدرا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mr:maher (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ياحبيبى ربنا يخليك


----------



## ayman adwar (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ماهر ع مرورك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ايمن ع مرورك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك *

*نورتني*​


----------

